# Chuck Liddell's Entrance Song



## Xyience (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello, all....does anyone here know the name of Chuck's entrance song ? ...or who it's by ?

Thanks..:+)


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's Intro by DMX from It's Dark and Hell Is Hot.


----------



## Xyience (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks very much, vandalian..:+)


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

No sweat. Here's a link to it.
http://box3.linkbg.com/candy/music/dmx/It's%20Dark%20and%20Hell%20Is%20Hot/1.Dmx-Intro.mp3


----------



## Xyience (Jan 7, 2007)

vandalian said:


> No sweat. Here's a link to it.
> http://box3.linkbg.com/candy/music/dmx/It's%20Dark%20and%20Hell%20Is%20Hot/1.Dmx-Intro.mp3


Thanks again, dude....done !

I'm checkin' out some other stuff by DMX....so far, the beats are dynamite..:+)


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Youre like a walking talking billboard.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well,

You got your answer...so there's no more use for this thread.

*CLOSED.*


----------

